# Luna turns 1 year old today! Updated photos from party!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My baby girl turns 1 year old today!

Happy Birthday to my baby girl!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwww! Happppyyyy Birtttthhhhhhdaayyyyy toooo yoouuuuuu, Happpppyyyy Birttthhhhhdaaaaaayyyy tooooo youuuuuu, Happppppyyyy Birttthhhhhhddayyyyy DEAR LUNA, Happpy Birttthhhhhddaayyyy toooo you!!!!!!

She is soooo sweet looking .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is such a sweet dog, and I am very happy to have found her.

Thank you
Allison and Luna


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very pretty dog!!


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Luna!!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

bump -

I edited this post and added more pics - not sure if it is the server is the reason that I do not see it - or what is going on - so just trying this!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! That is so cute that you had a party for her . What a sweetheart!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOl too cute! they look absolutly thrilled to be wearing hats! LOL.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't spoil my animals ya'all - I have NO idea what you all are talking about - HAHAHAHAHA~~


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She certainly is a pretty young lady! Hope she enjoyed her day!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure if enjoy is really the word. When I got home from work the next day she had chewed up every hat that I bought except one that I put on the top of a shelf.

LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy do I hope it was hers to chew up!! If so, she had fun doing it!! :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well not really were they her's to chew - but as long as daddy doesn't know that she chewed something up - we are OK! LOL!


----------

